

Ask HN: found a (tiny) HN bug, where do I report it? - nantes

Hey all,<p>I think I've (a tiny) bug in HN. Looking around, I don't see a bugtracker or specific email to report it to.<p>I am also emailing it to pg, but wanted to make sure I didn't miss something obvious.<p>--<p>In my reply, &#60;http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2493330&#62;, I pasted a URL with &#60;&#62;'s on either side. HN appears to be filtering these to HTML entities, but there is a spurious ';' showing up after the trailing '&#62;'. Screenshot at &#60;http://i.imgur.com/8fKEm.png&#62;.<p>Thanks!<p>Jason
======
nantes
It appears that info@ycombinator.com is a general purpose email address for
this sort of thing (found via the Guidelines link at the bottom of each HN
page).

